# Paint/wood protectants



## JBW Exotics (May 25, 2011)

When building a cage with wood, are there any paints, stains, etc to avoid. Obviously no lead paint, but is normal outdoor oil based stain ok. I figure that a water based paint would get scratched easy, but id rather have something get scratches on it than be the cause of death. I should know b/c I used to work for a painting service, but I did prep work and all the wood work. I've been into woodwork since I was a kid & make custom cages for outdoor birds, etc. & I am starting on some fancy, decoration pieces for my house. The last wooden reptile cage i made was when i was @6 for an iguana, back when lead paint was still @, and now that i think back that may have been the reason he was so crazy!


----------



## Toby_H (May 25, 2011)

It could be, but Iguana's are just crazy 

For inside the enclosure, I used Drylok. I have used this product on many aplications and have nothing but the best to say about it. It has a concrete like finish and holds up to Tegu claws very well. The label suggests it is safe to use when sealing concrete fish ponds. 

For the outside, treat it like furniture. If you have the time, skill, interest, staining looks great. But to hold the color and prevent moisture damage you may consider coating it with something. I used regular oil based stain and several coats of polyurethane. Though I do not suggest using polyurethane as an interior sealant.


----------



## Tensleep (May 25, 2011)

An oil or solvent based paint is a very good finish. Epoxies and most water resistant coatings are solvent based. The thing to keep in mind is that it takes most of these products more than days, like a couple weeks to fully cure. This means that the solvents in the coatings "flash off" or "cure" (evaporate) leaving just the solids (pigments). You can use these products but should wait a minimum of 2 weeks before using the enclosure. A good rule of thumb is " If you can still smell the coating in the least bit, it has not cured". Solvent and oil based coatings are the most durable and waterproof coatings available. I have not used Drylock but would guess it is solvent based. Also, some coatings cure faster than others. Check the manufacturer's specifications. You will be fine with oil and solvent based on the inside if you allow the proper cure time. After all, your tegu isn't the kind of kid to eat paint chips is he? Even if he was, when these products cure, they are so hard and durable he wont be able to scratch the surface. Have fun with your new enclosure


----------

